# Short-notice wedding - what's smoking good now?



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Question for you all more experienced Habano smokers: my brother is getting married next September to a wonderful woman he's been seeing for the last few years. I'd like to treat guests and/or the bachelor party crew to a special smoke (if they enjoy them), but that said I don't have a lot of time to age a box for a few years before the big event. 

Any recommendations for any smaller cigars that are smoking well while young? It's been a while since my last box purchase so I don't have much of a frame of reference at the moment. Reccomendations are much appreciated!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Price range?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

My favorite suggestion for a wedding cigar is the Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations. That's a mareva (PC) that comes in a white tube. It leans just south of medium, but is still very flavorful. Price is typically under $5, which in my book still slides in as a C&C.

So, to me it has all the desired elements... 1) Not overpowering, nor too big - good for both noobs and experienced cigar smokers. 2) Being Cuban makes it a rare treat for most guests, especially in the US. 3) Price is right, and reasonable enough not to worry over those uninitiated guests who will inevitably want to try one but end up putting it out prematurely. 4) Generally okay with limited rest. 5) White colored tube fits nicely with the wedding theme, keeps the cigars fresh when laid out for hours at the reception, and allows for easy addition of a commemorative printer label making the tube itself double as a souvenir (i.e mine would have been labeled "Jack & Mary 11/24/1990").
Above from @curmudgeonista Cheap and cheerfuls thread. Others at higher price points and depending on how much you like your Brother lol. RyJ short Churchhills , Monte #4 and many others.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Partagas or RYJ Mille Fleurs


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pmfs and huhcs have always treated me well rott..

Seems that our boys in customs are doing their Christmas shopping. Good luck

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

grab some Small Batch Copos....they seem to be right in that alley....not to pricey for a box...oir grab some room 101 hit and run originals....just my .02....


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Price range?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'd like to stay around or below the $150 / box price point.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

chu2 said:


> I'd like to stay around or below the $150 / box price point.


Check out this thread

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=273346&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

"Cheap & Cheerful"

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

chu2 said:


> Question for you all more experienced Habano smokers: my brother is getting married next September to a wonderful woman he's been seeing for the last few years. I'd like to treat guests and/or the bachelor party crew to a special smoke (if they enjoy them), but that said I don't have a lot of time to age a box for a few years before the big event.
> 
> Any recommendations for any smaller cigars that are smoking well while young? It's been a while since my last box purchase so I don't have much of a frame of reference at the moment. Recommendations are much appreciated!


Partagas Short
Montie Media Corona.
HUHC
Bolivar Petite Coronas
Cohiba Siglo II

:vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I gotta agree on the HdM Coronations for a wedding. No, not my favorite habano, but a good cigar and perfect for this type of occasion. - - Guys here are the rare exception. People interested enough (fanatical?) to join a cigar forum and then post 100+ times and talk here on the habanos forum. That won’t be true of the vast majority of the guys at the wedding. Most of them would’ve had only a few cigars in their lives, at most. Some probably never smoked a cigar. And only a few will have ever smoked a Cuban. - - So, rather than looking for the best Cubans to smoke (and we all differ in our tastes), IMO I’d look for the best to help make the occasion. The white tubed Coronations do that - and for a modest price.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> I gotta agree on the HdM Coronations for a wedding. No, not my favorite habano, but a good cigar and perfect for this type of occasion. - - Guys here are the rare exception. People interested enough (fanatical?) to join a cigar forum and then post 100+ times and talk here on the habanos forum. That won't be true of the vast majority of the guys at the wedding. Most of them would've had only a few cigars in their lives, at most. Some probably never smoked a cigar. And only a few will have ever smoked a Cuban. - - So, rather than looking for the best Cubans to smoke (and we all differ in our tastes), IMO I'd look for the best to help make the occasion. The white tubed Coronations do that - and for a modest price.


Good point on the tubes keeping the smokes fresh for the evening--I hadn't even considered that. Looks like the HdM ticks all the boxes (And I've got some shopping to do).

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

I hate to start a new thread for the same question. I'm wondering if the HdM Coronationsnwpuld still be most people's recommendation? Going to a wedding in November and if it is still possible to order something I thought it would be nice. More for the shower which sounds like a few of the husbands are going to be brought to. I thought this would be a nice little escape while they are in playing games. The father of the bride is kind of the reason I'm on this fourm. 
Thanks


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Mark in wi said:


> I hate to start a new thread for the same question. I'm wondering if the HdM Coronationsnwpuld still be most people's recommendation? Going to a wedding in November and if it is still possible to order something I thought it would be nice. More for the shower which sounds like a few of the husbands are going to be brought to. I thought this would be a nice little escape while they are in playing games. The father of the bride is kind of the reason I'm on this fourm.
> Thanks


Yep, I'd still recommend the Coronations. Or you might look at RyJ Romeo #2's. Same size, tubed, medium cigar that can generally be appreciated by noobs and veteran smokers alike, and has a romantic theme to the name that fits well with weddings.


----------

